# Who has made the switch back to Winter rims?



## emark6 (Nov 16, 2005)

I just put my winter rims on last week, what a big difference. It sure turns alot easier when I switch from 35X 12.5 to 238/85. Who else has done this, if so post the pictures your truck with its summer rims and then winter rims.









http://i144.photobucket.com/albums/r199/emark6/CIMG0034.jpg


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

i have those same rims on my truck.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

looks good!!!! are thoes the "winter" or "summer"? that's real nice for a work truck!!!


----------



## emark6 (Nov 16, 2005)

*summer rims*

Those are definately the summer rims. The picture with the winter rims is below the one that is being shown. It is this one


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

*Switch?*

dang is that what you are supposed to do? At $850 bucks just for tires, they get put on, driven into the ground and replaced in 3 years. The kids have to eat.

Are you sure you work with that truck, there is not a scratch on it.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

nice truck for sure.... are the summer tires cheeper and have less traction? this is what we do with our 2x4 daily driver. we use the same rims though.


----------



## emark6 (Nov 16, 2005)

*Yep, its my work truck*

Yes i do work with that truck. I has been plowing for two years and done sidewalks the year before. In the summer, it does occassionally tow a skidloader and does some landscaping warranty work a few times a week. The tires are Pro Comp At's, so they weren't that expensive when they run a buy3 get the 4th free.


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

I will be switching back this weekend hopefully...I will post pics this weekend!


----------



## PAplowman (Nov 22, 2005)

I'm holding off as long as possible!


----------



## jcesar (Sep 14, 2006)

Babies need new shoes!!!!!
Same Rims, and tires till they die. then buy new tires and go again. On all but one truck. 
That one is parked in the winter!:crying:


----------



## psdiesel24 (Nov 25, 2003)

have some pics but cant figure out how to post them.


----------



## psdiesel24 (Nov 25, 2003)

got it
[/ATTACH]
this is summer tires and rims will get some pics once i get the plow and back dragging blad on. But i just put stock rims and tires back on.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

emark6 - i wanna see a picture of your truck with the plow. that damn thing must stack high because your frame mount is way up there.
also are those winter tires studded or is it just how they look in the pic?


----------



## UpstateDzlGuy (Dec 22, 2003)

Here are some pictures of my setup. These are my Winter Wheels and Tires, however I ran them all summer since I mostly drive the VW Diesel. Chris


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

Alright as promised!! here it is in summer mode









winter mode:









with the 8ft pro plus:
















some nice looking trucks in here guys!!! keep the pics coming


----------



## psdiesel24 (Nov 25, 2003)

what kind of performance mods are you guys running. I have a 4 inch turbo back KN filter with a diablo preditor chip. love blowing black smoke


----------



## mike33 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Bobcatservice*

I was actually thinking of going back to winter tires like we did in the 70's. My new ford with these 18" tires are probaly going to be a killer to replace and im sure i will wear them in the winter.
Mike


----------



## LINY Rob (Oct 5, 2004)

my summer rims never made it on this year

Guess it saved me the trouble of switching them, god I hate lifting those damm rims!


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

psdiesel24 said:


> this is summer tires and rims will get some pics once i get the plow and back dragging blad on. But i just put stock rims and tires back on.


What brand of rims are your summers?


----------



## psdiesel24 (Nov 25, 2003)

pro comp they look just like welds and are half the price.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks psdiesel24. They look great!


----------

